
Thorium put to use, kills a few more versions of Supersymmetry - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/12/thorium-put-to-use-kills-a-few-more-versions-of-supersymmetry/
======
lambdasquirrel
"They also added a constant value to their calculations that should throw them
off, but the team kept themselves blind to it—this kept their own expectations
from influencing how they conducted the experiment."

Well that's a cute little touch.

